# problema con cable usb-serial HL 340



## jag (Mar 27, 2011)

No me rreconoce mi pc portatil tiene windows 7 basic cuando conecto el cable no hace nada mi pc ya le instale unos drivers que estan enla wew el detaye es que antes me lo rreconosia alguien me puede ayudar grasias de ante mano.


----------

